# Install roof rack backwards?



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

We have a Subaru Outback and are looking at the Rocky Mounts tandem roof tray for our Ventana.

We would need to use the 20mm thru-axle adapter, but my main concern is the rack limiting our ability to open the hatchback. Is there any reason I shouldn't mount the tray backwards? The rear of the tandem would hang slightly over the windshield, but I can't see this being a problem. Maybe I'm missing something?

The Ventana fits in the Subaru with both wheels off, but we often sleep in the back so I'd like to free up that area for tandem trips. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

I have run normal single bikes backwards from time to time, usually to help with stacking bikes on a rack bar. I've had as many as 7 bikes on top of a subaru wagon, with 5 in between the towers.

The backwards mounted trays hung over the windshield a foot or so, but it has never been an issue IME.

A longer tandem tray might raise a new issue, so I'd try it around town and to the local trailhead before heading out on the highway, but I see no reason it won't work..

Plum


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have run the tandem rack backwards, but I am not a fan of using the tandem rack with the 20mm adapter. It seems to wobble quite a bit. As a result, we generally carry the tandem inside of our Yukon or on top of my Subaru (but the rack on the Subie is now the Sportworks U2 rack - no wheel removal required).

I am exporling the use of a hitch mounted rack for carrying our new Fandango (as it will not fit inside of the Yukon). Something like one of these:

http://www.yakima.com/shop/bike/hitch/bighorn-4

or this
http://www.autoanything.com/bike-racks/69A3138A0A0.aspx

I know of at least one guy who uses the Allen rack to transport his mtb tandem. He just removes one of the wheels and it works pretty well. Anyone else use this sort of rack? I know Thule and Yakima says not to use with tandem bikes.


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

We have a Thule Revolver hitch rack and have carried the tandem on it with the front wheel off. Works great, and the swing-out feature is nice when you need to access the back. Just put some cloth or other soft material where the frame lays to protect the paint, as it will scratch quite badly. The bike didn't stick out more than the mirrors, and the Toyota was a relatively narrow truck. My logic is that if it was designed for 4 single bikes, it'd be fine with the tandem.

We actually used this setup to drive the 1000 miles to Leadville and didn't have any issues. I sold this truck to buy the Subaru, but still have the rack on my wife's truck. Maybe it would be better to invest in a receiver for the Subie instead of a roof tray... I just like the convenience of a roof tray being out of the way when not in use.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I noticed at the Southern Tandem Rally (road tandems) that there were a lot of Draftmaster racks.

Not sure of the details, but there were enough that they seemed to outnumber conventional racks. 

Dumb question about the rack shown, couldn't you just slide the tray forward and reset it's location on the crossbars? 

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> I noticed at the Southern Tandem Rally (road tandems) that there were a lot of Draftmaster racks.
> 
> Not sure of the details, but there were enough that they seemed to outnumber conventional racks.
> 
> ...


Draftmaster still requires the 20mm adapter... and they're quite bulky (my opinion).

Regarding the Rockymount rack, you could move the crossbars up just a bit on the roof rails, but I believe the front-most mounting point of the rack itself is fixed. I had this same setup. It works when the rack is not in use b/c you can slide the telescoping rack forward, but when a bike is on it, the hatch will hit the glass.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> Draftmaster still requires the 20mm adapter... and they're quite bulky (my opinion).
> 
> Regarding the Rockymount rack, you could move the crossbars up just a bit on the roof rails, but I believe the front-most mounting point of the rack itself is fixed. I had this same setup. It works when the rack is not in use b/c you can slide the telescoping rack forward, but when a bike is on it, the hatch will hit the glass.


Agreed that the 20mm adapter doesn't hold the axle very good and lets the bike move around. We have done one trip with the Fork Up and had to supplement it with tie downs.

I think I'll order one of these to try. Anyone know if this Rocky Mount holds the axle tight?

http://www.rockymounts.com/FlyTrap_p/0150.htm

Our old standby is to just tie the 20mm axle bikes like a MX bike in the pickup, transporting in the van requires the wheel to be removed.

PK


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I remember seeing a thread in Car and Biker a while back where someone was discussing the issue of putting the tandem rack on backwards on a Subaru. (also people with smaller wagons/hatches were having problems with single bikes) I think it was Speedub.Nate but can't find the thread.
What I did find was his custom rack build thread where he continues to carry the bike backwards. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=365700


----------



## J&L (Oct 20, 2010)

We have the Rocky Mounts rack and install it backwards for our tandem and everything works fine. Plus the rear hatch opens without any problems. I have even seen it installed that way on other cars.

Although some have commented on the torpedo launcher look.


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

I asked Rocky Mounts about the 20mm adapter... here is their response:



> Jeff, you can use the 20mm adapter on this, but it is a bad idea. They are very prone to rotating, and the increased loads applied by your tandem to the adapter and the rack are not a good combination. In other words, you can do it, but you are on your own if you have any problems. We looked into making a dedicated thru axle tandem mount, and it is too expensive to design and tool up given the limited market.


Seems to coincide with what others are saying here. Too bad. Guess my best option is a hitch rack with the front wheel off.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

drdoak said:


> I asked Rocky Mounts about the 20mm adapter... here is their response:
> 
> Seems to coincide with what others are saying here. Too bad. Guess my best option is a hitch rack with the front wheel off.


I'm assuming this is in regards to the 20mm adapters fitted to a standard mount, not the 20mm specific mount I linked in my previous post.

Is this correct?

PK


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

The strong forces created by crosswinds would seem to act the strongest on the leading edge of the bike, trying to fold it off to the side. The fork mount, adapter or not will have considerably more lateral stability than the simple tire strap mount that usually goes on the rear bar. IF I were to mount a tandem backwards on my roof rack I would add opposing straps to the top of the rear tire to the widest symmetrical location on the bars that works for added stability. I drive hard with my bikes on the car/truck and always rig to flip (as we say in rafting). Another option and one that I had to use is adding a third bar that goes at the front of your front doors. This would allow the track to be moved forward far enough to open your hatch, probably. Good luck.


----------

